# Plants for a 29 gallon w/ stock lighting



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd like to do about 50/50 real and fake plants in my new 29. For now, I will be just using the stock lighting that comes with it. What would be your top recommended 2 to 3 plants to go in?

I was thinking...

Hornwort
Java Fern
Java Moss

Though I am having a hard time finding the java fern and java moss. I've been told they carry it at my local store, but I haven't seen it there for weeks.

I noticed they do have anacharis. It fared OK in my 2 gallon bowl, before the ich outbreak (being paranoid, I just pitched it.) Would anacharis survive in stock lighting?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think so, I'm pretty sure that anacharis was recommended to me as a "low-light" plant.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Java fern, Java moss, some Anubias, and Anacharis are about the most common low light plants. There are very limited choices with low and very low light.


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

Java Fern, and Anubias all the way. Easy, look pretty nice, and don't need heavy lighting.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hope you get them going well, Chris...then one by one you can pull out the fake ones..


----------

